
Ask HN: Phone interview etiquette - How late is too late? - interviewee
(A throwaway account - I'm an active HN participant)<p>So I had a bunch of phone interviews with an awesome company which you all have no doubt heard of. The interviews went really well (in my opinion, of course), but here's the issue...while I was told by the interviewer that I'd be contacted for an on-site interview "in a couple of days", it's been a week.<p>So what should I do at this point? I've already sent in my thank-you-for-the-interview email. Should I move on, and think all is lost? Should I send a reminder email (since it's already been a week) asking if they've any update?<p>Damn, I feel gutted.
======
dman
Contact them and ask them about the status. Sometimes applications fall
through cracks and a reach out from you can put the train back on the track.

~~~
interviewee
I sent another email. I hope I'm not coming across as someone desperate for
the position, but rather as someone who's really keen on working with them!

If I don't hear back, I'm guessing I should throw in the towel. I have their
phone numbers though...would it be out of order if I called them, say, a week
from now, if I don't get an email reply? Or would that be creepy?

The optimist in me has been crossing fingers in the hope that my application
fell through the cracks, as you put it. I will be totally dejected if I don't
hear back (at least an outright rejection will put my mind at ease!),
especially as I had believed I had built quite a rapport with my latest
interviewer who seemed keen on having me on-site.

~~~
dman
Dont be so upset! I dont know what vertical youre in but if youre in CS then
just read up, analyse the tech details you didnt get and apply to other
companies. Theres a bunch of companies doing interesting stuff.

~~~
interviewee
Surprise, surprise. I got an email for the on-site. Looks like I just needed
to "nudge" them after all!

Time to learn to chill out.

Thank you, all!

------
jarsj
If the company is google chill. It takes a while. Rejections come early. So
feel good.

~~~
pasbesoin
This reminds me of school applications. No news is sometimes good news (it may
depend on the school), until the final notification date.

